# If you have a horse out on loan in the Sussex area please read



## smithsmob (15 July 2009)

Trying to talk to any one who has ever loaned a horse as a companion to Dawn Randall (aka Debbie Randall, Dawn Moore or Sue DaSilva).
Not sure how long this post will remain so please pm asap.
Thank you


----------



## MHOL (16 July 2009)

www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk would like to receive this info, thanks for replies so far email us at missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## snowy (16 July 2009)

Not sure who you are but this is my post and I need info from any one ref the names mentioned. If you have received any info that should have been for me please can you pass it on in a pm as I am  getting to the point where I am about to give up and just enjoy the horse I have purchased without finding his proper owner.
Sorry to sound so angry but I have put a lot of work into getting this far over the last few months with my info and do not want to be hi jacked. Snowy


----------



## bbuckle (21 August 2009)

I need to converse with you but dont know how to send a private message


----------

